# Add or select an eligible vehicle



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Has anyone experienced this before who can help me? Starting this past Saturday I get an error which tells me, "Your vehicle is not eligible in ${city}." It actually says ${city} rather than specifying my home market. I have a 2012 Ford Focus which I know is eligible. I have called the help line, and I have sent support a message every day. Sometimes they say they'll elevate the ticket, but I never hear back. Sometimes they say my account is fine, but it's obviously not since I can't go online. If anyone else has found a solution to this glitch, please let me know what you did. Thanks!!!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Remove your car and add it one more time, probably it will help but you gotta do a new inspection in this case I believe so.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Add a vehicle but submit the same vehicle information. You can use the same inspection and then delete the old one once the second one is approved


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Add a vehicle but submit the same vehicle information. You can use the same inspection and then delete the old one once the second one is approved


Thanks. I actually already tried this. My car is now in the system twice. I get the same error with both versions of my car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jeffel said:


> Thanks. I actually already tried this. My car is now in the system twice. I get the same error with both versions of my car.


damn . . . You might have to go to the hub. Is it considered compact or subcompact?


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> damn . . . You might have to go to the hub. Is it considered compact or subcompact?


As far as I know it's compact. It's definitely not subcompact.


----------



## GarryDRT (Feb 9, 2021)

jeffel said:


> Thanks. I actually already tried this. My car is now in the system twice. I get the same error with both versions of my car.


A local guy here also having the same issue. It seems going to the hub is the only solution.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

GarryDRT said:


> A local guy here also having the same issue. It seems going to the hub is the only solution.


That's what I ultimately did. It's funny because it was only a problem in Delaware. When I drove over the line into Pennsylvania to go to the hub, everything worked again. I still went to the hub, and they tweaked things so that it worked back at home.


----------

